# Iud



## JCampbell (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone confirm for me what the correct HCPCS code is for an IUD? I have J7300 or J7302. But I also seen J7306 in the HCPCS book. Also, can anyone tell me if the pt buys the IUD from the drug store or does the Dr.'s office provide it?


----------



## dmaec (Feb 19, 2009)

they're all correct - it depends on which one you use.  we use the J7302 for the Mirena (very spendy items by the way) 
and we use the J7300 for the copper intrauterine device...(we don't use these devices very much anymore)
the J7306 is the subdermal implant contraceptive.  <--this one isn't an "IUD"...


----------



## Stefanie (Mar 10, 2009)

i have a question on IUDs.  Do any your doctors use ultrasound guidance to place the IUD.  If so, is there a code for it, other then 76942. And is this correct coding?

Stefanie


----------

